# Mahindra Max 26XL HST



## TSWolfe (Oct 14, 2019)

I was having problems starting the tractor and found/adjusted the 5 relay switches. Now it starts right up, but when i leave go of the ignition key, it shuts right back down. Confused and seeking advice. 
Thanks in advance, new member.


----------



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a Max28 that was doing the same thing. Would keep running as long as I
held the key in the start position but when I released it the tractor died.
It took a new fuel shut off solenoid to fix the problem.


----------



## Jerrell Locklear (Feb 7, 2020)

Wire diagram 28up max


----------

